# How long do bow strings last??



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

if you wax the strings and take care they will last quit a while. They will or can get fuzzy looking as they age.


----------



## Twelve Ringer $ (Dec 30, 2009)

Obviously if you neglect a string it wont last as long as a string that is properly maintainedl, make sure you keep the wax on it. Sometimes when a string is worn you will have a few broken strands or broken serving on the cables near the cam (especially on single cam bows). Another way is keep an eye on the timing marks on your bow. Lets face it single cam bows are bad about stretch. Hope this helped. :wink:


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

The factory string on my '07 Guardian lasted for 2 and a half years. It had thousands of shots on it. Even when I changed it, it still wasn't that bad, but I figured it was time for a new one.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

winners choice will work great for your bow


----------



## Yooper720 (Nov 25, 2009)

Aight you guys are basically saying everything I expected. The shop my Reezen is at now says that he can tell that my bow has been shot a lot. I told him that I haven't shot it very much seeing I've had nothing but problems trying to get the bow to shoot arrows right. I was wondering how the guy can tell my bow has been shot a lot. When looking at my string it looks like new..always keep it waxed. I don't have a trained eye but I was figuring he was looking at the string or cables to determine that it has been shot a lot.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

A lot of things will wear out the string. Weather, shots, age, neglect, poundage, how light the arrow is. That is why there is no time limit. Of course the bow is not known for the best strings. Both Zebra and the Barracuda if they are different??? is not the same quality as some of the guys on here making them, and probably less money. Due to the longer string on the single cam bows they tend to need changing earlier. When in doubt change em' out!!


----------



## Twelve Ringer $ (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes when you put it in a bow press and take the tension off the string it is easy to tell how much wear a string has been through. Not as easy when the bow is strung.


----------



## Yooper720 (Nov 25, 2009)

How much would it cost me to send my bow to a good shop to have new custom cables and string put on? I don't trust the last 3 shops I brought my bow to at all.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

My '06 SB XT still has the same stock Cuda's on it. And I have shot it quite a bit. Just make sure I keep them waxed.


----------



## jandjarchery (Mar 15, 2009)

All depends on how the archer cares for the strings. Sujested string changes from most manufactures 1500-2000 shots. But a archery that waxes them and takes care of them can double the normal life of there strings.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

You can send it to me and I will build a custom string and cable put the bow in time, check the speed and bare shaft tune for $100.00 you pay shipping both ways 



Yooper720 said:


> How much would it cost me to send my bow to a good shop to have new custom cables and string put on? I don't trust the last 3 shops I brought my bow to at all.


----------



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

*Depends...*

I read in an issue of Peterson's Bowhunting that a person who shoots fifty arrows every other day for three months each Fall would have to change their strings less often than someone shooting a hundred arrows a day all year long.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I know 3-D shooters who go through three or four sets a year. And I know folks who hunt and shoot only a couple hundred arrows a year in practice that have haven't changed strings in five years. I like to go with a new set of quality (Bucknasty) string/cables every two years.


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

I purchased my Hoyt Lazertec in Dec. '07. Same strings still on it.It came with the Fuse strings installed. I keep the strings waxed after i shoot it.Just a few shots or a long session of practice. However,The strings show a little fuzziness now,but I wax'em right up.:thumbs_up


----------



## wyo bull (Jun 7, 2008)

Help Brad from proline he has a deal. You get good strings he gets a trip paid for.Win Win
See post in this section


----------



## smarpo (Nov 19, 2006)

It s a good idea to change string every 2-3 years. One sign of a worn or old string is the fibers will start turning white.


----------



## turk1270 (Jul 6, 2005)

i replace every other year


----------



## cchristalaw (5 mo ago)

turk1270 said:


> i replace every other year


 I replace my string between three and 4,000 shots and I only wax my string every couple thousand shots


----------



## cchristalaw (5 mo ago)

cchristalaw said:


> I replace my string between three and 4,000 shots and I only wax my string every couple thousand shots


It does not need more


----------



## hikari1564 (4 mo ago)

I remember reading on some manufacturer that it is good to change string once a year, or if you don't use it too much, you can use it for 2 years. Don't know if it is actually necessary, it if it is only so they can sell more strings... But yeah, I get mine replaced once a year, usually before some big event.


----------



## Jeff Z (3 mo ago)

What are good indicators that your strings need to be changed? I have purchased 2 compound bows and just had new strings put on because then I knew the strings were new..... but what will I begin to experience when it is time to change my string? THANK YOU in advance for help here.


----------



## Jeff Z (3 mo ago)

hikari1564 said:


> I remember reading on some manufacturer that it is good to change string once a year, or if you don't use it too much, you can use it for 2 years. Don't know if it is actually necessary, it if it is only so they can sell more strings... But yeah, I get mine replaced once a year, usually before some big event.


Kind of answers my question I posted right as you were posting. Thank you.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

the condition of the string ,how many shots are on it, and how old the string , and what poundage bow your shooting all play a part..ive had strings that were 3 years old still look pretty good and shoot good, i would say if you shoot a lot and keep the string clean and waxed you can get 3 years or so no problem, just look at it now and then for damage and keep the bow stored indoors,,


----------



## Jeff Z (3 mo ago)

luke308 said:


> the condition of the string ,how many shots are on it, and how old the string , and what poundage bow your shooting all play a part..ive had strings that were 3 years old still look pretty good and shoot good, i would say if you shoot a lot and keep the string clean and waxed you can get 3 years or so no problem, just look at it now and then for damage and keep the bow stored indoors,,


Thank you for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Pge8175 (3 mo ago)

If affordable, every 2 years has been what works for me


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

i have a 2015 Mathews HTR that has spent half it's life in a bow case. before it got put up i would shoot a 100+ arrows through it a week. got it out 2weeks ago and the strings look like new. i asked my LAS and they said it should be fine, so i've been shooting it and it seems just fine. i don't have any near term plans on replacing the string, maybe i should?


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

I replace my string every 2 years.


----------



## skyshark1985 (Apr 23, 2021)

I haven't seen the cam routing mentioned yet. Pretty common for certain bows to have serving issues around tight cam/post angle transitions. If you can see the string through the serving, I would consider it time for a new one. The only exception to that(for me) is center serving. Depending on your nock and shooting habits you could go through a few center serving sets on a single strings life. 

Safety and inconvenience make me replace strings every 2 years, no more than 3. Sucks pretty hard to want to head out on a trip and look down to see your bow a tangled blown apart mess in a bowcase, or have it snap on you at full/half draw(seen it many times). You can always keep your old set of threads as spares in case you OOPS something down the road. If you are using this method, I'd rather replace them earlier than later. I want my backup set servicable, not at the end of it's life if I need it in an emergency.


----------



## Jeff Z (3 mo ago)

TheTracker said:


> I replace my string every 2 years.


Thank you!!! Very helpful


----------



## Jeff Z (3 mo ago)

skyshark1985 said:


> I haven't seen the cam routing mentioned yet. Pretty common for certain bows to have serving issues around tight cam/post angle transitions. If you can see the string through the serving, I would consider it time for a new one. The only exception to that(for me) is center serving. Depending on your nock and shooting habits you could go through a few center serving sets on a single strings life.
> 
> Safety and inconvenience make me replace strings every 2 years, no more than 3. Sucks pretty hard to want to head out on a trip and look down to see your bow a tangled blown apart mess in a bowcase, or have it snap on you at full/half draw(seen it many times). You can always keep your old set of threads as spares in case you OOPS something down the road. If you are using this method, I'd rather replace them earlier than later. I want my backup set servicable, not at the end of it's life if I need it in an emergency.


Feeling like I should change every 18 to 24 months. We shoot a bunch of target and pin shoot / competition events. Same for my child so will keep us on a good rotation.


----------



## BigRed556 (3 mo ago)

Yooper720 said:


> Hey...I have a mathews reezen in the shop right now and I really don't know how many shots have been tossed through this bow seeing I bought it used. All I know is that I haven't shot the bow that much. Anyway, I've read and was told by a lot of you that the string on mathews bows is junk and that I should replace it. How do you tell when a string needs to be replaced? Can you actually see physical wear on the string? If I were to replace, what is the best fit for my Reezen 6.5?
> 
> Yooper


Totally depends on how much the bow has been shot. Look for serving wear, any cuts in the string near the peep, etc. Some great strings manufacturers are Gas and America's Best Bowstrings


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Replace every 2-3 years. They will look fuzzy as they age. You may see peep twist. It may have to be tuned more often or have a loss in draw weight. Obviously if you see broken strands.


----------



## p47dman (Jan 2, 2009)

My 2 recurves still have the original strings that I made for them in High School, and I am now 62.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Wait you guys keep bows more than a year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver160651 (Sep 24, 2019)

I’ve seen strings last less than 1 shot!

Dry fire is a bitch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glucas1522 (3 mo ago)

Yooper720 said:


> Hey...I have a mathews reezen in the shop right now and I really don't know how many shots have been tossed through this bow seeing I bought it used. All I know is that I haven't shot the bow that much. Anyway, I've read and was told by a lot of you that the string on mathews bows is junk and that I should replace it. How do you tell when a string needs to be replaced? Can you actually see physical wear on the string? If I were to replace, what is the best fit for my Reezen 6.5?
> 
> Yooper





Jeff Z said:


> What are good indicators that your strings need to be changed? I have purchased 2 compound bows and just had new strings put on because then I knew the strings were new..... but what will I begin to experience when it is time to change my string? THANK YOU in advance for help here.


you don’t need to replace strings once a year if they are good quality strings. Maybe pro archery shooters do because they will tend to put thousands upon thousands more arrows through the bow then your typical guy will. If they are strings on the bow from a manufacturer then I would replace them as soon as you get the bow if you wanna spend or have the money to do so. To keep track of your string I like to take a paint pen or a sharpie after I knew for sure my bow is in time and make a mark on each cam where the limb stops when the bow is just sitting there not at full draw that will give you a quick reference to go by to see if your strings have stretched. I look at the serving around the cams and see if they are separating and if you have peep rotation. Those are the factors to look for in getting new strings. Also if it is frayed to heck and back They need to be changed too


----------



## Jeff Z (3 mo ago)

glucas1522 said:


> you don’t need to replace strings once a year if they are good quality strings. Maybe pro archery shooters do because they will tend to put thousands upon thousands more arrows through the bow then your typical guy will. If they are strings on the bow from a manufacturer then I would replace them as soon as you get the bow if you wanna spend or have the money to do so. To keep track of your string I like to take a paint pen or a sharpie after I knew for sure my bow is in time and make a mark on each cam where the limb stops when the bow is just sitting there not at full draw that will give you a quick reference to go by to see if your strings have stretched. I look at the serving around the cams and see if they are separating and if you have peep rotation. Those are the factors to look for in getting new strings. Also if it is frayed to heck and back They need to be changed too


Thank you! Makes sense and love the idea of the sharpie.


----------



## LBM1204 (3 mo ago)

@The Old Guy 

What brand of wax should I buy?


----------

